# What do you store your grains in ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was temporarily keeping my grain in the garage , stored in its own bag 
inside a deck box..
I will have a separate building next to the barn soon and I was planing on 
bigger bins but I'm curious to hear what other people use.
I was going to get new tin garbage cans , they have snugly fit tops so no critters can get in them...idk.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Tin garbage cans are great. I just use plastic garbage cans. Also storage containers from Step 2 or rubbermaid are great for storing that extra grain.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Only thing about the traditional metal cans is the lids fit a little too snugly. When the contents get low it's a two handed wrestling match every time you want into them. Plus sooner or later they're gonna get dinged, warped, twisted to where this gets even worse.

We've been well pleased with one of these;

http://www.lowes.com/pd_367740-6094...ns&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=trash+cans&facetInfo=

Wheels make it much easier to manage, lid is mouse proof, TOUGH!

Bob


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with you on the metal garbage cans being so tight but to be totally honest, I would prefer that over the plastic ones that I have and they are so loose they are basicallt worthless. ( I got mine free s ok free always wins in my barn) lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We prefer metal garbage cans. Theyre kind of old so lid is secured with bungee cord.
A plastic one similar to the link Arkie posted is pretty deep, a bale of straw fits nicely for taking out to spread.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I use the plastic totes. I had extra from when i bought em to store my christmas decor so thats what I use.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I use 55 gallon metal drums with a ring around the top. They cost $12-15. Can't remember exactly but it's definitely not more then that. I get them locally from a company that make health food bars. They have only had acai juice in them. So I know they are good quality and water tight. They can hold about 550 pounds of grain.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Just rechecked my math. The 55 gallon drum holds 400 lbs not 550. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I store everything in metal garbage cans (pellets, grain, cat food, minerals, bird seed, etc.). These metal garbage cans are inside a former cabin that is now my kitty condo. It has a cat door so raccoons are able to enter. Raccoons will eat through plastic, but not metal.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I too use the metal trash cans. I just put the bag of grain in the can and put the lid on it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys 
Im torn now between the plastic and the tins..lol.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I use plastic garbage cans with bungee cords for all barn feed. Used to have a problem with possums and ***** getting into other things. We trried the tin but had a problem with mold when it would get cold at night then warm up alot.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Once I was staying with a friend who had to go feed her daughter's cat and water the yard while the family was away. A plastic container of bird seed had been left outside. A squirl had chewed through the plastic container and made a huge mess. I am against plastic--nothing but trouble.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How about using tin and keeping a open box of arm n hammer on the bottom ?
I would be keeping the food in its original bags , then in the cans...


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

We use an old chest freezer, and put a piece of plywood in to divide it - it works really well and holds 500 lbs of grain on one side and bags of alfalfa pellets and field peas on the other. We keep our beet pulp, kelp and BOSS in metal trash cans.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What would be good to use to keep moisture and mold at bay ?
Would baking soda work ? Like keeping a open container of it on the bottom of the bin ?
Just trying to figure out if I want to use plastic or tin now , lol.
I can relate to trying to get the tops of a tin can , lolol Been there done that 
And the plastic , if it gets one hole in it , its useless....idk.
onder:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We live in NE Ohio, it gets really humid here in the summer. I keep all my grain, beet pulp, alfalfa pellets and chicken feed in separate metal trash cans. I put
pieces of scrap 2"x4"s under them- keeping them off the floor, this seems to solve the mold problem and the cans sweating with temp. changes. (We also have a concrete
floor- it sweats, so the wood keeps the cans from getting moisture on the bottoms.). The mice ate through the plasic totes that I used to use.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I live in the middle of the woods and in raccoon haven and i have never had a single raccoon eat through my containers.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

Tried the metal trash can route, but ants were able to get under even a snug fitting lid so we went ahead and got a Gamma Vault Stackable unit that holds 60 pounds of feed and is completely air and water tight. No more spoiled goat chow! Link is for their site, I was able to get mine locally for the same price...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol, and here I just have my bags of feed sitting propped up against the wall in the spare room in the house ...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

keren said:


> lol, and here I just have my bags of feed sitting propped up against the wall in the spare room in the house ...


lololol Guess you dont have any other animals in the house ?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

two cats and a dog, I have to make sure the dog stays out of that room cos he likes to eat the goat muesli (sweet feed) and then vomits it all over the couch usually. 
the cats jump in and out cos there's a little 'servery' window from the goat room to the kitchen but they dont cause any problems


----------

